# eliminating spray gun splattering



## saucedo80 (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, today i must say that I had a bad day, and all because of my spray gun splattering. You see i started off the day by spraying some doors. I took them off, and set them up in the garage of the house(after setting up my spray booth of course). Anyways, as i started spraying, i noticed that when i would let go of the trigger of the spray gun, it would not stop co shooting paint completely, and instead would send paint splatters onto the doors. i Played around with the pressure thinking maybe that was it and nope it kept doing it. I was using a brand new fine finish tip as well. So now i have doors with paint splatters on them and to top it off, its oil based paint so i have to wait a whole day for the paint to dry before i can sand off the paint splatters. 

do any of you guys have ideas as to why my sprayer does this?, i want to eliminate this problem, because if i am going to re spray the doors tommorrow i don't want those paint splatters. Any possible solutions?


----------



## Al Truistic (Nov 19, 2004)

Saucedo80:

My guess is either your gun has been sitting for a while, or it is worn out. What you have is not a problem with the tip, but a problem with the ball and seat of your gun. If it has been sitting for a while, there may be some crud on the seat. Other wise the gun is just worn out. They start spitting especially when spraying semi-gloss as they are dying.

Rebuilding a gun only takes about 5 minutes, and should cost you less than $50.

Hope this helps,
Al


----------



## saucedo80 (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks for the infor al it reallly helps. i think that the case with me is that there is crud on the gun since it isn't really that old. only about 3 years old. i am going to take it apart and clean it see if it helps. i have a spare gun that is much cleaner i will try that one tommorrow after sanding down the splatters on the doors. Kind of wanted to get the doors done on the first shot, but what the heck, sometimes you get these bad days, you just have to roll with the punches.


----------



## ddm (Jul 21, 2005)

It's the packing in the gun thats causing the problem, just went through the same deal while spraying sanding sealer on cabinets, good thing it wasnt the finish coats of laquer. Rebuild the gun and the splater will go away, 3 years is a long time without changing the inards.


----------



## JAARONC (Jan 16, 2005)

What Brand Of Gun Is It?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Sauce, check the pin rod just above the trigger first. Sometimes if old paint or crud prevents the rod point from sliding forward and seating well the gun will spit.

Bob


----------



## saucedo80 (Mar 21, 2005)

Its just like the one in your picture right under your name JAARONC


----------



## pbyuka (Oct 26, 2010)

Unless you have used the hell out of the gun, just take it apart clean it and put it back together--it will work great. you must be sure the paint stop valve seats all the way forward into it's seat, however.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

buy habit I start and stop off the door just for this reason. Like to shot them flat if I can. After cleaning it you will need to adjest the fuild nut on the back of the gun.


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 8, 2010)

If you cant fix it and need to getem sprayed just dont stop sprayin till your just past the door.


----------



## ianc435 (Aug 26, 2007)

saucedo80 said:


> Well, today i must say that I had a bad day, and all because of my spray gun splattering. You see i started off the day by spraying some doors. I took them off, and set them up in the garage of the house(after setting up my spray booth of course). Anyways, as i started spraying, i noticed that when i would let go of the trigger of the spray gun, it would not stop co shooting paint completely, and instead would send paint splatters onto the doors. i Played around with the pressure thinking maybe that was it and nope it kept doing it. I was using a brand new fine finish tip as well. So now i have doors with paint splatters on them and to top it off, its oil based paint so i have to wait a whole day for the paint to dry before i can sand off the paint splatters.
> 
> do any of you guys have ideas as to why my sprayer does this?, i want to eliminate this problem, because if i am going to re spray the doors tommorrow i don't want those paint splatters. Any possible solutions?


Its called spitting. It happen when youmlet off trigger. Head pressure from valve to nozzle leaves at a lower pressure. I hate it. I spray like an automotive guy. Trigger on an off all the time. Try continuous or when you let off trigger put into a small buckt that you can carry to catch the spit.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow thats pretty much word for word of my day on Sat ....but mine was a rental , took it back for full refund and I've been hand bombing them since , working great and easier than i thought . Hope it turns out for ya

Just noticed date on OP ...


----------

